

A text input method for devices I think I could actually use... - auntjemima
http://www.swypeinc.com

======
auntjemima
I am new here, don't know what protocol is for duplicate (or in this case
highly related) threads. Here is a newer entry about swype:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=300601>

~~~
auntjemima
Here's the main thread on swype:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=299938>

------
bdfh42
The Dasher project ( <http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/> ) is similar
but different again - between the two they may be on to something.

~~~
auntjemima
Cool, thanks. I've tried Dasher before and did not get the hang of it. Swype
looks better but I won't be truly sold until really trying it obviously. Like
with predictive text entry on phones etc., the problem of deciding between two
perfectly valid "guesses" based on context seems like a hard problem.

(btw, no, I have nothing to do with this company!)

------
auntjemima
Watch the video here to be impressed

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10037202-1.html>

